

Sticker Mule is back on AppSumo for 1 day only - ac132
http://appsumo.com/sticker-mule-rules/

======
smcguinness
This time the deal seems to be working. Sticker Mule was kind enough to give
me the deal last week at the promoted price. Well done Sticker Mule. Looking
forward to my order shipping soon.

